# On Grade Wooden Walkway



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

3, 4 X 4's layed in rows with 5/4 decking boards on top would be the fastest, cheapest way.
4 X 4's are rated for below ground contact and will hold up fine.
Use ceramic coated decking screws.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

This is going to sound beyond morbid but I agree with the prior post. Around my California house I laid down well treated 4x4 redwood and nailed decking I rescued from a funeral home as sidewalks. It was great looking and given whatever is was soaked in I bet it is still in place.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool...thanks fellas. I had always heard that even PT wood would break down rather quickly if laid in direct contact with soil. Do ya think saw kerfed 2X4s would last? The squaw wants a little curve to the walk way.


----------



## tractorfarmer (Jan 4, 2012)

The most rot resistant woods are white (not red) oak and osage orange. I think the osage orange may be easier to find where you are. And if you get it rough sawn from a mill the cost should be about as much as PT. You can specify a lower grade and have it cut to any size you want. I am not a fan of PT lumber. It is still soft wood and treated with some kind of chemicals, CCA, ACQ, or woman-ized (whatever that is). They aren't the best to have near a garden if you are going to be eating the crops. 

And the higher percentage of chemicals they put in the below ground PT wood will make it last longer, but then it's more chemicals leeching out into your yard.


----------



## new jersey mike (Nov 3, 2011)

Here in NJ we waste as much as we can. You can finds thousands of "good" pallets for free. Maybe the in your area the throw it out mentality prevails :thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

new jersey mike said:


> Here in NJ we waste as much as we can. You can finds thousands of "good" pallets for free. Maybe the in your area the throw it out mentality prevails :thumbsup:


Pallets are a great idea. A newspaper in Central Illinois would beg people to come and get them. They were nice and sturdy since they had held paper. Quick pass through a planer and it made good decking. Wood wasn't treated though.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

tractorfarmer said:


> And the higher percentage of chemicals they put in the below ground PT wood will make it last longer, but then it's more chemicals leeching out into your yard.


Right about watching out for the environment. Used to use some foreign hardwoods for outdoor projects. Hard as steel to get fasteners in and while it took them ages to rot, termites loved the stuff if untreated. Boron can help with that but it can render soil sterile for a long time. Things like redwood and cedar have oils and so forth not appetizing to bugs.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

Mike, I'm with you on recycling...problem is around here, pallets get snatched up quickly and kind of on the 'brother in law' plan. That and I don't own a planer. I have been watching for falling down fences though.


----------

